# Dzelži / Hardware >  Acer 5755g problēma

## rihiii

Sveiki visiem.
tātad es esmu saskāries ar diezgan neparastu problēmu, sākot ar vakardienu:
No zila gaisa pēkšņi, mans laptops, spēlējot spēles, izslēdzas ber kļūdu paziņojumiem vai kā cita.
Veicot dažādus testus secināju, ka tas varētu būt temperatūras dēļ, kas pie izslēgšanās brīža bija aptuveni 80C
Kas ir neparastākais, veicot CPU stress testus temperatūra var pārkāpt pāri 80 un tas neslēgsies ārā, bet kā veic video kartes testus ar FurMark tā pie 80C izrubās.

Iepriekš man bija problēmas ar to, ka kompis uzkarsa līdz 100C un vairāk, tad aizvedu uz remontu. Bet lieta tāda, ka tad viņš neslēdzās ārā. 
Visu laiku esmu spēlējis un temperatūra spēlējot ir aptuveni no 70C - 85C, vakar pēkšņi sāka slēgties ārā. 
No sākuma domāju, ka vaina spēlē (star wars the old republic), bet tad uzspēlējot Tera online notika tas pats.

Šodien nomainīju termopastu, visu seksīgi notīrīju un uzliku MX-4 pastu, kas skaitās tā labākā. Atšķirība redzama, temperatūra nokritās pat par 10C
bet šoreiz kompis vienkārši izslēdzas pie 65 - 70C
Nesaprotu kas pa vainu, visu laiku viss bija ok. viss ir iztīrīts, uzliku jaunus draiverus (precīzāk pārinstalēju visus), bet problēma paliek, varbūt kāds var kaut ko ieteikt, vai ir saskāries ar kko tādu. Citos forumos lasīju, bet tur visiem tas bija saistīts ar pārkaršanu, bet nu cmon pie 70 grādiem izslēgties nav normāli :/

Specifikācija:
Acer Aspire 5755G
i7-2670QM 2.2GHz
Nvidia GeForce GT 540M 2GB VRAM
8GB RAM

----------


## CooFFe

Skatos, problēma post`ota 11.03.2013, Autor, problēma joprojam neatrisināta?

----------


## Slowmo

Kādu temperatūru skaties? Iespējams, ka video karte pārkarst nevis CPU.

----------

